# What is hydroponics?



## geethberry

I tried hydro once and failed.  I did not do my research.
"Hydroponics is a subset of hydroculture and is a method of growing  plants using mineral nutrient solutions, in water, without soil.  Terrestrial plants may be grown with their roots in the mineral nutrient  solution only or in an inert medium, such as perlite, gravel, mineral  wool, expanded clay or coconut husk.

Researchers discovered in the 18th century that plants absorb essential  mineral nutrients as inorganic ions in water.[citation needed] In  natural conditions, soil acts as a mineral nutrient reservoir but the  soil itself is not essential to plant growth. When the mineral nutrients  in the soil dissolve in water, plant roots are able to absorb them.  When the required mineral nutrients are introduced into a plant's water  supply artificially, soil is no longer required for the plant to thrive.  Almost any terrestrial plant will grow with hydroponics. Hydroponics is  also a standard technique in biology research and teaching.
hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroponics"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroponics


----------



## williamraed

Hydroponic is one of the best and well known system to grow  vegetation without ground or soil. Hydroponic techniques have become  more and more innovative as the technological innovation has made  well-known.


----------



## stickywicked

Please....shoot yourself


----------

